# Any Need for Stahls Tackle if you Have GX24



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Folks I and a small full service garment decorator and I got a request for tackle Twill..I would typically do a complete stitch out but I have been wanting to try the Tackle Twill. I invested in a Roland a year ago to cut vinyl, but can I dod Tackle Twill on my own? If so can someone tell me if its easier and better to just use Stahls...they seem super pricey...

Rags


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Twill USA runs about the same as Stahl's. I found both to be good, although now, I just sublimate my own.


----------



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Not familiar...sublimate your own?? How so?


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

I have white twill that i sublimate on to. I can set up each layer of the twill if I want, OR, I do the whole thing as ONE piece and add in the stitching to make it look like it is tackle twill.

See for yourself...Anaheim Ducks #8


----------



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

OMG! That is beautifil! You did that!? Can you teach me! I am I DE so I won't compete with you! 




DEFIANT said:


> I have white twill that i sublimate on to. I can set up each layer of the twill if I want, OR, I do the whole thing as ONE piece and add in the stitching to make it look like it is tackle twill.
> 
> See for yourself...Anaheim Ducks #8


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

DEFIANT said:


> I have white twill that i sublimate on to. I can set up each layer of the twill if I want, OR, I do the whole thing as ONE piece and add in the stitching to make it look like it is tackle twill.
> 
> See for yourself...Anaheim Ducks #8


So are you basically creating your own "sim stitch" letters?

How are you applying them to the garment? Hmmmm, interesting. Maybe I can do that with my patterns for my sorority girls that order from me (I do fraternity and sorority wear). May I ask where you get your twill from? Is it PSA or HS? 


_____________
In any event, to answer you question Rags, you can cut your own with the Roland, but I'm not sure if you have the software to create the sew file. 

Stahls or TwillUSA can set everything up and you can run it yourself or send it out to your embroiderer. If it's more than you're willing to cut and do yourself, I'd go with TwillUSA, have them cut everything and send you the disk.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Jacquie,

No, it isn't like "Sim Stitch", as what I have is all ONE piece. The number looks like it is three pieces, but, all one piece. 

I buy my twill locally here in Southern California and then I adhere the adhesive after I've done the sublimation transfer. Yes, a lil labor intense for now, but, it looks incredible! I've been using TWILL USA's P600 5mil adhesive, but, I have samples coming from other companies to try out.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

rags16 said:


> Folks I and a small full service garment decorator and I got a request for tackle Twill..I would typically do a complete stitch out but I have been wanting to try the Tackle Twill. I invested in a Roland a year ago to cut vinyl, but can I dod Tackle Twill on my own? If so can someone tell me if its easier and better to just use Stahls...they seem super pricey...
> 
> Rags


I have a GX-24 and do Tackle Twill on it all the time....I use SmartDesigner and DRAWings for my digitizing and cutting....you have to cut pressure sensitive twill on the GX-24...and you need to use a twill cut blade available from Stahls....It's super simple and gives great results.....I've also ran the pressure sensitive twill through my Roland VP-540 ...printed blocks of gradient colors then cut them out and stitched them down....I DO NOT use the VP-540 to cut the twill !!!.....in this business you either experiment or fall behind.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Interesting...thanks for the info Defiant.


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where to get the font or design to use with the gx24. Can I get something from like office max or office depot that I can get designs or images from that I can send to the cutter to be cut out? 

Carolyn


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

mrshill said:


> Can anyone tell me where to get the font or design to use with the gx24. Can I get something from like office max or office depot that I can get designs or images from that I can send to the cutter to be cut out?
> 
> Carolyn


ANY vectorized clip art can be cut....we use Corel draw to do all of our vector editing.... there are thousands of suppliers for clip art.... we use Action Illustrated alot ... and Digital Art Solutions... Great Dane Graphics also has sweet collections...but I gotta warn you....good clip art can be pricey...we've invested around 12k in clip art alone over the years....good luck


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Screenanator, thanks for the info. I use action illustrated a while ago and had forgotten about them. Now another question for you, what the heck in corel draw used for? I hear everyone and the mother talking about it but I just never understood what the purpose is. There are so many different versions. HELP! I just ordered my cutter and twill stitch pro and I want to be able to use this and do it well. 

Carolyn


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

DEFIANT said:


> I have white twill that i sublimate on to. I can set up each layer of the twill if I want, OR, I do the whole thing as ONE piece and add in the stitching to make it look like it is tackle twill.
> 
> See for yourself...Anaheim Ducks #8


Do you have the GX-24? My thought is printing your number on 11 x 17 sublimation paper with the registration points that are created in cut Studio and then applying the entire sheet with registration points to the twill. Now when you load the twill into the cutter the optic eye should read the registration marks and cut exactly for you - may free up some time.

The key would be mirroring the registration points in the Roland software to print them since you print the sublimation paper in a mirror image.

I've done this sort of thing before with blank patterns printed on transfer paper out of a standard inkjet or solvent printer onto pressure sensitive twill then cut. I've always had trouble with registration.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Do you have the GX-24? My thought is printing your number on 11 x 17 sublimation paper with the registration points that are created in cut Studio and then applying the entire sheet with registration points to the twill. Now when you load the twill into the cutter the optic eye should read the registration marks and cut exactly for you - may free up some time.
> 
> The key would be mirroring the registration points in the Roland software to print them since you print the sublimation paper in a mirror image.
> 
> I've done this sort of thing before with blank patterns printed on transfer paper out of a standard inkjet or solvent printer onto pressure sensitive twill then cut. I've always had trouble with registration.


Josh,
Yes I have a GX-24 and it works wonderfully! I've learned quite a bit with regards to the registration marks, and little tricks along the way. 

I'll be sure to stop by at ISS and introduce myself to you.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

A few questions. 

1) is there a special type of twill that you need to be able to accept the sublimation? 

2) after you've printed your design did you contour cut it??

3) have you ever used the sublimatable flock? Because it kinda reminds me of that 

great designs by the way. i really appreciate you posting them, give me great inspiration.




DEFIANT said:


> I have white twill that i sublimate on to. I can set up each layer of the twill if I want, OR, I do the whole thing as ONE piece and add in the stitching to make it look like it is tackle twill.
> 
> See for yourself...Anaheim Ducks #8


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Any type of polyester twill will work. I use a material I found local to me here in Southern California. I like it because there is some stretch in it and it isn't as stiff as other twills I've come across.

Yes, I contour cut with my GX24 after I print. I've never used flock, but, have used fleece for a different project.


----------



## GSSATerry (Feb 29, 2008)

Rags,

Yes you can cut Twill on your GX-24

There are " Twill " blades that seam to cut the Twill cleaner, but I have used the 45 blade. (a 45 blade will wear down faster)

The sublimation is a cool look too, but you get away from the traditinal look your customer expects when you do that. But you can play with each and see which you like.

You need to have a sew file for the twill once you cut it... If you have software great, if not that is when a cut house service works out well, you just open the box and go. 

You can also make your file and cut the Twill and send that file to different digitizers and they can make the sew file for you.

Twill is a special look and has a great vaule added service that you can give your customer.

On your 1st try don't try a two color split front, get the applique steps down 1st and advance from there. That Sim Stitch Product is a great option for split fronts.

You will find once you start offering sewn twill services and products the word of mouth referals will increase because not a lot of people offer that service == Extra $$ for you!

Good luck


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

rags16 said:


> OMG! That is beautifil! You did that!? Can you teach me! I am I DE so I won't compete with you!


Sorry to drag out an old file, but this really has my curiosity tweaked. For some reason, the photos posted are not showing up. I don't know if they have been removed or if it's something with my computer. If someone out there has the photo and wouldn't mind reposting, or pm'img me with it. I gotta see this! Please?!


----------

